# Sid installation



## LeC (4. März 2004)

Hi 
hab mir das erste image der aktuellen sid - debian version runtergeladen.
Allerdings lande ich nach dem booten nur in einer shell auf der ramdisk.
wie kann ich jetzt die festplatte einrichten und debian installieren?
Find kein fdisk und kein installations programm :-(


----------



## Chino (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LeC _
> *Hi
> hab mir das erste image der aktuellen sid - debian version runtergeladen.
> Allerdings lande ich nach dem booten nur in einer shell auf der ramdisk.
> ...


 Soweit ich weiß, funktioniert der SID-Installer nicht 100%. Installier doch erst woody, änder die Eintrage in Deiner source.list und mach dann ein Update. Aber warum? Reicht Dir woody nicht?


----------



## LeC (4. März 2004)

ich wollt denn 2.6 kernel und kde 3.2..
und soweit ich weiss ist woody nur mit 2.4 oder so.
das Problem wäre dann für mich denn Kernel zu wechseln
geht das überhabt  bei einer vorhandenen instalation?


----------



## Chino (5. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LeC _
> *ich wollt denn 2.6 kernel und kde 3.2..
> und soweit ich weiss ist woody nur mit 2.4 oder so.
> das Problem wäre dann für mich denn Kernel zu wechseln
> geht das überhabt  bei einer vorhandenen instalation? *


 Klar, installier Dir die Kernel Sources von http://www.kernel.org und back Deinen Kernel selbst. 
Wie immer ist die "Bibel" sehr hilfreich:

http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/kernelbauen.html


----------

